

Stanford’s Robot Car Tries for Peak Performance - busterman
http://singularityhub.com/2010/01/20/stanfords-robot-car-tries-for-peak-performance/

======
3dFlatLander
It's been a science fiction like dream of mine that at some point public
transportation will consist of a fleet of autonomous taxis. Each of them being
aware of the others' movements, working as an intelligent swarm to transport
people more efficiently.

